# Samsung Galaxy S II FoxFi Won't Connect!? HELP!



## NiSmO1983 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Carrier:: Sprint

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Not sure of Mod Status.. alpha? It just updated, but I'm really not sure. Anywho.. installed FoxFi on My Galaxy S II and it simply will not connect to my Windows 7 PC. I know a guy I work with who has the same flippin' phone and it works no problem. I've installed PDAnet because he did, so when you hit wireless tether, it says to download foxfi, and takes me there. Download that, rename it, password it, active it, and it WILL NOT connect. It's the only reason I bought this phone. HELP ME PLEASE! PS: I'm not sure what 'apply in' is.. so I just clicked the first one "adb". No clue what it's for.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Application forum is for developers to post their works, not for users to post questions. Please post issues in the device forum or the general Android forum.

Thank you


----------

